# mixing spray paint?



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

would it be ok for me to spray two kinds of spray paint in a bowl or small bucket,and mix them together?any and all advice is appreciated !


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Ive emptied automotive spray paints(Dupli-Color) just to respray them through an airbrush and it worked fine.
So I see no reason why not.
I would try to stay with matching brand and paint type.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I have done this before, and used a brush to paint it on, and it worked.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ditto


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

yay!now i dont need to buy more paint soon


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Draik....There is so little paint in a spray can....If your going to buy more paint, why not get a small can of non-spray paint...it will be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah,but i have so much spray paint around here


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

AAhhh. yes there is nothing cheaper than the supplies you have on hand...


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

related question:can that spray rust protection stuff be used as a sealant?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

on metal it can.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

only that?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

what are you wanting to seal?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

idk,painted paper mache?i was just wondering though


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

check on Stolloween's website....he has a great formula for sealing his mache work.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

keep in mind, I've been cautioned, one pinhole will lead to mush outside in the rain.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

If you are looking to seal mache, you might want to read this:
http://www.papiermache.co.uk/articles/waterproofing-papier-mache/

I just went through the worst rainy halloween in many years here, and all my mache props did great. I had two full size figures outside that were sealed with basic house paint as a base layer over the mache, and one that was sealed with spar varnish over mache. My cauldron and also my creepy tree are both mache, and they are both sealed with just regular black acrylic, and they held up just fine too.

I would recommend using a paint brush and applying a few layers of paint, which ever kind you choose to use, taking care to cover the entire surface. Do this prior to the 'paint job' on the object.

I have never tried spraying spray paint into a bowl and then painting it on. Is there a particular reason you want to paint the spray paint on?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i dont have much other paint right now,and i want to get more detailed than if i just sprayed it


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't think I would use this particular method over paper mache... after spending so much time working on your piece, it would be such a shame to loose it in the elements.

I usually cover mine in really cheap Outdoor Latex Paint found in the OOPS section from Walmart, and never spend more than 5 to 7 bucks for it.... and then some type of sealer over that (I have used varying kinds - usually stick with Thompson's Waterseal and have never had damage yet) 

I am all for using what you have, but this is an instance where it will be well worth your while to use the right materials to prevent heartbreak later.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i only wanted to know if it would work,wasnt actually planning on sealing it with that


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Dixie said:


> I have done this before, and used a brush to paint it on, and it worked.


I'm just curious - how does one go about getting the paint out of a spay paint can? Seems like the hole you make to drain would cause all of the contents to quickly escape. Not interested doing it - just curious.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I think they are just spraying into a container and then using a brush to paint it on.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Denhaunt said:


> I'm just curious - how does one go about getting the paint out of a spay paint can? Seems like the hole you make to drain would cause all of the contents to quickly escape. Not interested doing it - just curious.


Punching a hole in an aerosol can is NOT recommended for the average homeowner because it can lead to an explosion (which is the really excited version of the contents quickly escaping). I'm pretty sure that warning is on the label of any pressurized spray container.

I believe beelce is correct as to how to mix spray paints. I expect you have to work quickly before the paint dries.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes, I did spray it onto a paper plate, just enough for a few brush strokes at a time.... I had to do this once in a pinch, I had metallic silver spray paint, and none in a bottle.... was in a hurry, so I did it that way. Sorry I wasn't more clear earlier.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yep. Just spray it out and use it. I've done this for tombstones.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

ok,just a little reminder,dont use a glass bowl for this...


----------

